# 10 year old w/hair on upper lip



## miasandhadleysmom

My ten year old dd has recently been asking about shaving and just brought up that some hair on her upper lip really bothers her and that some kids made fun of her for it. It isn't that dark or thick but it is there and I can understand her point. I have never had this issue and am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for how to handle it. What is the best and least painful way remove it? I already tried talking to her about how beautiful she is and how she should accept herself but I also want to respect her feelings.


----------



## mom2ponygirl

You might try just bleaching so that it is less noticeable, but not removed. Otherwise, you might try a cream remover - I think a friend of my daughters uses that.

My daughter really wanted her uni-brow removed at 10, so I helped her wax it. She did so for a year. Now at 11, she has decided she doesn't care to have it removed anymore so she doesn't. She also has a little light upper lip hair going. I talked to a friend of mine (my daughter's best friend's mom) and she said she had noticed that all the 6th grade girls her daughter hung out with had some upper lip hair and unibrow hair and they all seemed to accept it. Her daughter had also stopped removing her upper lip and eyebrow hair.

Anyway, just know that she may go through a phase of getting rid of it and then decide it is not worth the hassle!


----------



## nextcommercial

Wouldn't getting rid of it, make it grow back even thicker and darker? (I really have no idea)

I'd check into that before allowing her to do anything. Don't forget... she might do it without your consent. We all experimented with our parent's razors at that age. So, look into it before she shaves it herself.


----------



## sapphire_chan

No, it won't. If anything, doing a method that gets it at the roots will make it come back less and less over time, while shaving will make no difference.

Since the upper lip is really sensitive, I'd look into a bleaching product or cream hair remover rather than waxing or tweezing. Of course, the chemical hair removers have never ever ever worked for me, so I personally wouldn't waste my money on those, but maybe they'd be better on face hair.


----------



## momtokea

I have been bleaching my upper lip since I was 12. I use a cream called Jolen (I'm in Canada). You can find it at any drugstore next to all the hair removal products like Neet, Nair, etc.

I wouldn't wax or remove it at her age. I don't think it will grow back thicker but there will be a stubble when it does grow back that makes it look even worse. When she's older she can always have laser hair removal, but for now I feel bleaching is the way to go.


----------



## Maela

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtokea* 
I have been bleaching my upper lip since I was 12. I use a cream called Jolen (I'm in Canada). You can find it at any drugstore next to all the hair removal products like Neet, Nair, etc.

I wouldn't wax or remove it at her age. I don't think it will grow back thicker but there will be a stubble when it does grow back that makes it look even worse. When she's older she can always have laser hair removal, but for now I feel bleaching is the way to go.

I been bleaching this long too and am just now getting laser hair removal (














), and I agree with the rest of what was said here too. Bleach is the way to go for now.


----------



## laila2

But that is what I do now with Sally Hanson kits. I did not start that till college. I made the mistake of shaving one side when I was in high school, and it is always more than the other side


----------



## weliveintheforest

in high school a friend of mine accidently tore the skin off her lip while waxing







I would go with bleach, but make sure to supervise.


----------



## redvlagrl

I used a bleach when I was her age (I was told that I had a mustache). I began waxing it when I was about 15. It's much better to wax, IMO because it grows back less. Now at 31 there is much less hair there.

THe thing with bleaching is there is still hair there so you can still be teased. I recommend pre waxed strips (the kind you pull apart). It does hurt. At her age I would practice on my leg first and then do her lip for her. It also lasts a lot longer than bleaching (also you can get a reaction to the bleach) - 6-8 weeks at least. It grows slower than leg hair.

Let her make the choice about whether to have the pain of waxing or have to bleach every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## journeymom

Quote:

THe thing with bleaching is there is still hair there so you can still be teased.
Yeah, I think mom's job is to keep her daughter healthy and safe and support her if she continues to be teased. Mom might say, ' How about you try this bleach for now. I suppose there's some person who'd actually still tease you, IF the hair was even visible. So then you know what kind of person that is. A really sad, shallow, insecure person.'


----------



## 2timestrouble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miasandhadleysmom* 
My ten year old dd has recently been asking about shaving and just brought up that some hair on her upper lip really bothers her and that some kids made fun of her for it. It isn't that dark or thick but it is there and I can understand her point. I have never had this issue and am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for how to handle it. What is the best and least painful way remove it? I already tried talking to her about how beautiful she is and how she should accept herself but I also want to respect her feelings.

My daughter have been asking me to let her shave her legs and armpits, of course I understand because I was even more "hairy" then her.
I also know ones you shave it it just grow if not ticker just not as soft, at least in my experiences (I am Latin, so maybe for other may not the same).
So I hesitate about letting her. I know this may not make sense but for some reason I didn't have much problem letting her get off her lip and one brow hair but the legs I still have some problem.
I tweeze her hair between her eyes and wax her lips, yes it does hurt but, but is only a couple seconds and it last longer. I particular don't like the creams because they all irritate my skin and they don't even take all the hair. I have never try bleach but have thinking about it for her legs, so if you try let me know.
A couple years ago I got laser and I love it, it those hurt a little bit but is well worth it, when my daughter grows maybe a lot more cheaper and maybe less painful.


----------



## lyterae

If your daughter has very dark hair the bleach will only be so effective. I wish my mother had introduced me to waxing/given me the option when I was young. I started waxing when I was 16 and I had laser hair removal done when I was in my early 20's.


----------



## Baby_Cakes

I would take her for a lip wax. I'm an esthetician and have done a lip wax on girls that young w/their parent present - I've also done brow waxes on preteens. It helps the hair grow back finer over time, and is quick and relatively painless. Take her somewhere good - a spa w/licensed estheticians, not some creepy place in the mall. I think she'll appreciate it.


----------



## WTHamI?

I would discuss the options (waxing, bleaching, shaving) and see what she would prefer. Personally if I had upper lip hair at that age I would gladly have gone through the pain of waxing not to be teased. I would just help her so she doesn't hurt herself no matter which she chooses. My vote would be for waxing though, it does appear thicker when it grows back with shaving just because the ends are cut blunt, and bleaching is only really effective if it's very fine and she has light colored skin.


----------



## shnitzel

You can buy cold wax strips designed for lips that you just warm with your fingers, stick on and pull. I waxed my upper lip as a young teen (professionally) and now don't have to as an adult as the hair is much finer. So I definitely would go with waxing. I also tried bleaching and using nair. Bleaching is obvious and the chemicals/smell of nair scare me.


----------



## Onesmom

Just be aware that if you do it at home it's going to hurt more. The professionals have all kinds of tricks to lessen the pain. If you take her to a spa to have it done right the first time or two, you can pick up a lot of tips (like warming it first, using a powder to make sure it's really dry) and every time you wax it hurts less, so the first couple of times when it is the most painful she will have the benefit of people who really know what they are doing to make it as easy and painless as possible for her. Once she has the hang of it, if she wants to try it at home with you, she will at least have an idea of what is going on.


----------

